# Jesus Hats



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

For all of you asking about the "Jesus" hats, I will post a graph picture with the instructions. It really isn't hard to do and hope a lot of you will be making it as well. Let me know if anyone has a problem with it, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting. I need to learn how to do these.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you for sharing this. i will copy this.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Please tell me, what is a Jesus hat?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I would like to know too.


----------



## Knitagain (Jul 24, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

do you have a picture ?


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I too would like to see one.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

A picture would be very helpful, I have never heard of this hat.


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never heard of this hat either --please send more info


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i must of missed this hat


----------



## mommomtwo (Dec 3, 2011)

I am looking at the pattern, and I see JESUS spelled out!
I would like to see a finished piece; very interested!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I would also like to see apicture please.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to see a photo also....i'm a visual person
thanks


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

????


----------



## glwoods (Oct 3, 2012)

I am new to knitting and would be much to knit this hat. The instructions are a bit confusing. I got lost after knit every row for 10 rows. What is "follow pattern, doing 3 sts. between pattern around"?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> I'd like to see a photo also....i'm a visual person
> thanks


Go to top of page and click on 'search'. Type in October Hats and you will see a pic of the Jesus hat.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

The name of JESUS, His most beautiful name, in pale blue if you look at the graph real closely... if you cannot see it, just squint and it will appear plain as day to you.... Thank you for sharing this pattern with all of us....

JESUS is the sweetest name I know....


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

very cool idea. I have seen popsicle signs but not a hat.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

wasn't aware Jesus wore a hat


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

glwoods said:


> I am new to knitting and would be much to knit this hat. The instructions are a bit confusing. I got lost after knit every row for 10 rows. What is "follow pattern, doing 3 sts. between pattern around"?


I was wondering about this line also...would it happen to mean that each square equals 3 sts? Or there are 3 sts between the letters on the wonderful name of Jesus and the rest of the hat?

Thank you very much for your pattern and explaination.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, I found the picture under "October Hats" - Thank you very much, Pocahontas, for that suggestion! ...I answered part of my own question by looking at the picture - each "X" in the diagram represents 1 st....I am still not sure about the "3 sts between pattern around". Thank you!


----------



## Bookmiss (Mar 8, 2012)

I am looking forward to making this!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

glwoods said:


> I am new to knitting and would be much to knit this hat. The instructions are a bit confusing. I got lost after knit every row for 10 rows. What is "follow pattern, doing 3 sts. between pattern around"?


haven't knit this (and won't) but it seems to mean three stitches between the beginning and ending stitches in the graph. 
CO 80 sts., graph is 17; 17+3=20x4=80
CO 80 sts., knit row 1 of graph, K3, knit row 1 of graph, K3, knit row 1 of graph, K3, knit row 1 of graph, K3. (80)
etc.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

eneurian said:


> glwoods said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to knitting and would be much to knit this hat. The instructions are a bit confusing. I got lost after knit every row for 10 rows. What is "follow pattern, doing 3 sts. between pattern around"?
> ...


 You are absolutely right. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Please tell me, what is a Jesus hat?


It looks like a hat (tobogan) with the word "Jesus" knitted into it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sorry! Now, that makes sense after looking at the photo again..."JESUS" repeats 4x around the hat! I was looking at the outline of color and didn't catch the repeat the first time around....


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

eneurian said:


> glwoods said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to knitting and would be much to knit this hat. The instructions are a bit confusing. I got lost after knit every row for 10 rows. What is "follow pattern, doing 3 sts. between pattern around"?
> ...


That was just what I was going to say as well.


----------



## glwoods (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks so much. It all makes sense now. After viewing a picture of the hat, I see that a contrasting yarn is used to outline the pattern (Jesus) and that the pattern (Jesus) is repeated four times.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

@ Shdy990....
Jesus was Jewish & ALWAYS covered his head when he went into the Temple.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> The name of JESUS, His most beautiful name, in pale blue if you look at the graph real closely... if you cannot see it, just squint and it will appear plain as day to you.... Thank you for sharing this pattern with all of us....
> 
> JESUS is the sweetest name I know....


Me too! :-D


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm from Memphis, TN and I see you're from Arkansas.... right in the Bible Belt....... so glad to see your comment....

Blessings on your day... jane


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

It prints too small for me to read


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> I'm from Memphis, TN and I see you're from Arkansas.... right in the Bible Belt....... so glad to see your comment....
> 
> Blessings on your day... jane


Yes I am and proud of it and Him! Blessing to you too!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I worked for Jones Truck Lines, Inc. for 18 years and never missed a day...would still be working there if the people that bought it from Mr. Harvey Jones had done what they were supposed to... but they bankrupt the company.... it was the most wonderful place to work... our home office was in Springdale, AR and we had many terminals in AR, Oklahoma, Missouri, LA, FL GA, Al... you name it and we could go there (almost!).... anyway, good evening to you!!!!


----------



## sweetsheepyarn (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. Growing up we had a picture of this in our kitchen that reminded us everyday that sometimes we have to look a little closer to see Jesus' presence in everything. Our picture was black and white.


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

thank you!! this will be a perfect gift for my SS teacher. He also teaches the teenagers and they will love it.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

What yarn would you use for this?


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

poconogal said:


> What yarn would you use for this?


Hi and happy new year 2013 to all of my fellow kp'ers. My favorite yarn to use is 4 ply, polyester yarn. It gives a lot of stretch and not too many people I know are allergic to it. But I use any yarn I may have around the house. I am enclosing a picture of my latest "Jesus" hat which I finished just a few days ago. Also included is the instructions on graph paper that I made up. Hope it helps.


----------



## jesusfan (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful. Love it


----------



## Splante73 (May 3, 2013)

can you please post a pic of the actual hat ? would love to see it thanks.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

There is a picture, two posts up.


----------

